# Kakimoto Exhausts - R35



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*We've supplied a number of the R35 Kakimoto exhausts recenlty and had some great feedback. 
The Kakimoto system is JASMA approved and give a real raspy roar on WOT but is very sedate under normal driving conditions. 
Sound clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VhF2fz5iqg

The system consists of an 80mm main section which branches in to 2 x 60mm sections at the rear. With quad titanium 115mm tips. 

Current price is £2275

We are taking orders for delivery in December.
*


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Container leaving Japan this month if anyone would like one of these. 
Deals available.


----------

